# loop fire



## AHMADBHIT (21 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
كيفية نظام اللوب في الحريق ومقاس المواسير الخاصه به كيفية وضعها وكيفية تصميمة بالايلت


----------



## AHMADBHIT (29 سبتمبر 2015)

اين انتم يامهندسين


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (4 أكتوبر 2015)

نفسي اعرف والله زيك


----------



## mohamed Assad (9 فبراير 2016)

نظام اللوب يستخدم في المساحات الكبيره زي المخازن الكبيره او المصانع وده بيتعمل بهدف توفير في المواسير لانك بتمشي بمقاس واحد حوالين المكان بتاعك وبتطلع برانشات منهم 
من اهم مميزاته ان البرانش ممكن يشيل 16 رشاش مش 8 بس زي نظام الtree 
طريقه عمل الsizing بتاعه باستخدام الجداول بتشوف الماسوره شايله كام رشاش و بتقسم عدد الرشاشات ده علي 2 وتعملها sizing عادي من الجداول 
مثال : مثلا ماسوره شايله 14 رشاش هتقسم علي 2 هيبقو 7 يبقي مقاس الماسوره دي 2 بوصه 
والله اعلم


----------

